# July 12th - End of the world....j/k



## W.I.C.K.E.D. (Mar 19, 2012)

http://www.foxnews.c...arting-july-12/


I know they have been talking about this for some time. Just wanted some opinions or thoughts.


----------



## frogboy (Mar 19, 2012)

Meh, we already knew this was coming.


----------



## joshstyle (Mar 19, 2012)

1 day after my birthday


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 19, 2012)

Fuck! I use Comcast! >.< I guess I am off to new service then.

EDIT: America, where the rich police the poor.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2012)

joshstyle said:


> 1 day after my birthday


Happy fucking Birthday

Love from the Bourgeoisie of America


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 19, 2012)

So they get rid of SOPA to do this?
I love how they don't say what can be deemed as piracy, which means they can do whatever they want to their users and we still have to pay. I love how living in a free country we are still being pushed around by the rich


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 20, 2012)

W.I.C.K.E.D. said:


>


WHO ARE YOU AND WHAT DID YOU DO WITH MY AVATAR?!?



Spoiler







Meh, I've found that I download way more than I can consume, anyway.  I download more games than I can ever play, more shows than I can ever watch, more music than I can ever listen to, more PDFs than I can ever read, etc.

This won't affect me that much.  I'll just have to be more selective about what I download.

*EDIT*
If anything, this will save me money because I won't have to keep buying more hard drives to store all the media I'll never use.  I could even use the money I save on hard drives to...you know, buy the actual games/movies/books etc.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 20, 2012)

My piracy has certainly died out a lot since the DS, PSP, and Wii have kinda died in terms of releases.

I really don't pirate music that much with Spotify and I really don't need to pirate movies or TV shows between Netflix and the DVD collection of my friend.

I'm starting to wonder if I'll ever really start pirating again outside of the odd copy of some old PC to play with another friend of mine.


----------



## DigiTak (Mar 20, 2012)

I just so happened to read this damn article, and I would like to say..... This will make no impact on piracy. I mean really do you expect people to stop pirating after such a law will be passed? I think not. This is gonna start some kind of anonymous activity, and some kind of internet war, and protests, I bet. This is kind of stupid, and will just make things worse. Oh well more proxies to go around!


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 20, 2012)

They will never take down my precious usenet


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Mar 20, 2012)

Not going to really matter unless you download from a unencypted source like the web, bittorrent etc. If you pay for something like encrypted newsgroups, they still wont have a clue what you are getting.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 20, 2012)

i don't even get to celebrate my birthday this year. 

meh, if there's no escape accepting it will make it easier.


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 20, 2012)

Narayan said:


> i don't even get to celebrate my birthday this year.
> 
> meh, if there's no escape accepting it will make it easier.


Treat yourself to usenet paradise, or learn about blog distributed file-space links and how to alter cookies to bypass limits etc


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Mar 20, 2012)

*sadface*


----------



## Narayan (Mar 20, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > i don't even get to celebrate my birthday this year.
> ...


hahaha lol i have to facepalm at myself. i really should read sources to know what's going on. damn title.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 20, 2012)

You know I've lost so much interest in this stuff it's not even funny. They have been saying this stuff will be happening for years now, nothing really changes. You're still going to be able to download stuff with low chances of being caught, just like usual.


----------

